# Doe limping for over a month



## Pamabyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have a 3 year old La Mancha doe that injured her front hoof about a month ago. The inside toe was warm to the touch and seemed to be swollen. I assumed it was an abcess so after 10 days of watching her not get any better I took her to the vet. The vet took xrays and can't see anything wrong with the hoof or the leg. She wrapped the hoof, gave her a shot of steriods and antibiotic. The vet who works with goats all the time is clueless, never seen anything like this. With her foot all wrapped up the doe wouldn't place any weight on the hoof, she just hopped around on 3 legs. I took off the wrapping yesterday and her hoof looks pretty much the same, no worse no better and she still wont put any weight on that hoof at all. She eats, drinks and poops fine, no temp. I'm not sure what my next step is....any suggestions? I really wanted to breed her this month but i'm not going to until we figure out whats going on with her hoof.

Thanks - Pam


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2012)

Is it definitely the hoof?

Have you tried anything like putting her on B-L Solution? That is a natural pain reliever that can be given daily for long periods of time. I had a buck that injured his leg and after a couple weeks of daily giving the B-L Solution, he was fine. It comes in pellets or liquid.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

I am wondering if its possible that there is a secondary issue. Since you don't know how the injury occurred, could there be a fracture or some other issue further up the leg? If the hoof is healed she might be still holding the leg up do to something else that happened at the same time but it was the hoof that had the "apparent" issue. Tendons pulled, hairline fracture? Has the vet taken x-rays of the whole leg? Just a thought.
Hope you get some resolve!


----------



## Pamabyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the imput. The vet xrayed from the knee down even though there wasn't any swelling on her leg at all. Would a pulled tendon show up on the xray? She suggested an MRI but after paying for 6 xrays, banamine shots, steriod shot and antibiotics I'm gonna have to wait on that bill. 
The half of her hoof was swollen and hot when all this started so I'm pretty sure its just the hoof. It got worse when we started to dig around looking for an abcess. I'm hoping her hoof is still tender from all the poking and proding the vet did and will get better when her hoof wall grows out. Another weird thing that happened was she still didn't put any weight on her hoof when the vet gave her banamine for 4 days. I'd think that would help with the pain for sure.
I've never heard of B-L Solution so I will check it out. Is there a milk withdraw period?


----------



## Pamabyrd (Dec 11, 2012)

I looked up the B-L Solution...What is the dosage for goats? My girl is about 120 pounds.


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2012)

I was giving my Nigerian male who was about 100 lbs a half an ounce once a day. I currently am giving my 80lb dog 1/2 an ounce once a day. The label is for horses only but I use it for other animals so you just have to kind of guess at the dose. Goats will process the stuff differently than horses since horses are a single stomach and goats have the 4 compartments.

I haven't used it on a milking goat but since it is supposed to be all natural, I wouldn't think there would be a withdraw but really can't say for sure. I think you would have to decide if you want to drink the milk or not.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 12, 2012)

have you put any type of hoof topical on it?  koppertox, hoof N heal...ect.....   Squirt LA 200(or equivalent) between the toes for a few days?


----------



## Lupa Duende (Dec 26, 2012)

i am following this post too!

1/ what is b-l solution and when does one need to use it?

2/ do goats not get laminitis (founder) like horses? 

thank you in advance


----------



## elevan (Dec 27, 2012)

B-L Solution 

Founder in Goats


----------

